# Alec Hopp



## Alec Hopp (Apr 7, 2010)

My fursona is an old one about 25 years old I took him up as a friend and sgield when I was 8 or 10 Alec was a savior a friend and a sheild between the cruiltys of the world and me. Violent father distant mothe but always Alec was there. I am not craxy I am aware that Alec is nothing more then a mental construct to deal with stress and through out his and my life we have delt with more stress then most minds could endure. I was in the army from 1992-98 through several blood baths those of you old enough might rember them most wont. 1998 I joined the USAF and all was quite till 911 I was in NYC when the towers where hit and spent 4 weaks recovirng burnt body parts. from there I was deployed to Iraq duering the surge in 2007 4 months 4000 patients only 36 medics do the math on that one got hurt bad in a morter attack did nothing till 2009 went back to Iraq again and me and Alec set up clinics and baby feeding stations till a roas side mine got us both. Now we are in the states writing up this stuff and wondering whats next Alec


----------



## Qoph (Apr 8, 2010)

Could you post more of a character bio?  This seems more like an introduction thread for yourself.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh god. This makes my brain hurt. I can't make any sense of this.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2010)

This is some


Alec Hopp said:


> craxy


shit, I tell you.



Alec Hopp said:


> 4 weaks recovirng burnt body parts.



I think they missed something.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I think they missed something.



He got hit by mortars and a roadside bomb too, apparently. Looks like he sustained severe head injuries from both of them.


----------



## Browder (Apr 8, 2010)

HERE. TAKE IT. USE IT.

Seriously dude, damn...


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay, that was completely incoherent.


----------

